# Solved: hide folders based on group ?



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

So, have an AD and a seperate Terminal Server

example:
have approx 5 users in each group

have folders/files on C:drive called

A ,B C D
and have groups named A B C and D
want to each group to ONLY see their particularly named folder on the C: and make the other's hidden from view
i can set them to see a folder, but restrict access to it but, would prefer each group to only see their particular folder only
i would like them to NOT know the other folders even exist

can this be done ? (windows 2003 terminal server)


PLEASE NOTE: these or local files on terminal server ( not shared folders ) so don't believe ABE (access based enumeration) will work in this instance since it only deals with shares (at least that is my understanding)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why not do it with shares and append a $ to the share name then assign the appropriate share and file lever permissions for the groups.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Problem is not with shares
it is with users being able to view contents of the C: and/or D: of the Terminal server (all folders in c 
the don't ahve access inside these folders, but i would like to to NOT see anything in C: except what they have access to


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Opened per request.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

This should be pretty easy with NTFS permissions.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

this has nothing to do with SHARES

a remote desktop user
logs into their sessions
they click on windows explorer or Windows key + E 
they can see all the folders 
program files , windows etc....

i want to have the ability to have each user have access to C: but only SEE their own folder
C:\User1 for user 1
C:\User2 for user 2 etc.
but only be able to see THAT SPECIFIC folder


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, Swiper, but the only way I know how to do this is with NTFS shares as well....that's the way we are set up on our domain here.....but I wanted to sub to this thread anyhow to see if there is another solution.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

ok, so i would like to revisit this but.......
i have found away sort of
superhiddenfiles seems to work 
cmd prompt 
type attrib +s +H C:\Windows will hide Windows folder (as an example )

(superhidden) need to be also set in registry

my question is : how can i create a batch file to 
auto run script i create for individual users 
(say from sysvol/ or netlogon ) share?

currently i get access denied for user on domain (not admin) trying to run Attrib.exe / or cmd.exe 

how can i run either as administrator ? in a batch


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

nm super hidden
i am not a fan of that method
I'll keep plugging away


----------

